# Sticky  Galaxy Tab 2 Chat (irc)



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Webchat:
http://chat.andirc.net:8080/?channels=#galaxytab2

or irc.andirc.net #GalaxyTab2


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

Can you recommend a good Android IRC client? I could try whatever but I'm lazy and figure a recommendation would save me some time ;-)


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like yaaic. It's in the market.

D


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

machx0r said:


> Can you recommend a good Android IRC client? I could try whatever but I'm lazy and figure a recommendation would save me some time ;-)


Andchat works great for me.


----------



## diablo2424 (May 9, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> Andchat works great for me.


I use this as well.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone flashed aokp 40.5 yet

rooted roccin official cm9 via da swagged out gt3113


----------

